# [PRAWNE] sprzedaż zdjęć - działalnosc gospodarcza?

## Poe

Witam. mam takie pytanie z ciekawosci. robię zdjęcia i chcę je umiescic na swojej www z mozliwoscią kupna ich. jak jest z kwestia prawną? mogę bez zadnych problemów, czy teoretycznie powinienem załozyc działalnosc gospodarczą, odprowadzac podatek do urzędu itp?

----------

## mbar

to oczywiście jest działalność gospodarcza -- mam znajomego fotografa  :Wink: 

inne rozwiązanie to sprzedaż praw autorskich do zdjęcia -- wtedy dostajesz jednorazowe honorarium, ale nadal jesteś wg. prawa bezrobotny  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no tak.... ale sprzedajac prawo autorskie juz niejako nie jestem wlascicielem tegoz zdjecia i tylko jednorazowo moge dostac pieniadze.......... co za kraj.... zamiast dac sie rozwinac ludziom, to tylko ich gnębią, żerują i niszczą...

----------

## 13Homer

Sprzedasz dwa zdjęcia, to później bez kłopotu znajdziesz je na sieci. Sprzedaż praw autorskich jawi się jako całkiem rozsądna opcja, bo nie musisz rejestrować żadnej działalności gospodarczej.

----------

## Poe

tyle ze, sprzedając prawa autorskie mogę sprzedac je tylko raz danej osobie, ktora bedzie mogla tymże zdjeciem dowolnie dysponowac, czyż nie?

----------

## binas77

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tyle ze, sprzedając prawa autorskie mogę sprzedac je tylko raz danej osobie, ktora bedzie mogla tymże zdjeciem dowolnie dysponowac, czyż nie?

 

Owszem, ale sprzedając prawa autorskie domagaj się sporego honorarium, a podmiot, który je od ciebie kupi musi już odprowadzać kasę do fiskusa - więc jemu musi się to opłacić. Innymi słowy musisz docenić wartość swoich zdjęć zanim sprzedasz prawa do nich.

PZDR

R.

----------

## Poe

hmm.... obilo mi sie o uszy ostatnio o tzw. "pakiecie Kluski", ale nie znalazlem zadnych konkretnych informacji na ten temat w internecie, w sensie czy wejdzie ta ustawa w zycie czy tez nie.

----------

## stach

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no tak.... ale sprzedajac prawo autorskie juz niejako nie jestem wlascicielem tegoz zdjecia i tylko jednorazowo moge dostac pieniadze.......... co za kraj.... zamiast dac sie rozwinac ludziom, to tylko ich gnębią, żerują i niszczą...

 

Prawa autorskie ze swojej natury są niezbywalne. Sprzedać możesz jedynie prawa majatkowe do tych praw. A mówiąc ludzkim językiem:

Kupujacy od ciebie zdjęcie zawiera z Tobą umowę kupna. Może kupić prawo do wykorzystania zdjęcia do określonego celu lub dowolnego dysponowania tym zdjęciem i czerpania korzyści z jego publikacji. Od tego zależy, czy potem możesz innym sprzedawać dalej te zdjęcie, czy nie... Pogogluj ;P to znajdziesz odpowiednie wzory umów. Co do pytania o to, czy musisz prowadzić działaność....? Nie nie musisz, ale w takiej sytuacji sprzedawaj raczej na umowę odzieło lub zlecenie wykonanie zdjęć, to bezpieczniejsze rozwiąznaie. W przeciwnym razie, wcześniej czy poźniej będziesz miał bliskie spotkanie trzeciego stopnia z fiskusem, a dochód ze sprzedanych zdjęć nie wystarczy Ci nawet na część odsetek dziennych od kwoty nałożonej na Ciebie kary.

Z Twoich postów na ten temat wnioskuję, że chcesz prowadzić portal- fotogalerię z możliwością kupowania Twoich zdjęć. Zrób kalkulację - "biznesplan". Jeśli uważasz, że osiągniesz co najmniej miesięczny przychód około 1500, to wystarczy ci na pokrycie kosztów działaności i minimalny zysk. Zobacz, czy przypadkiem nie opłaca Ci się skorzystac z dotacji na założenie działaności. Możesz dostac do 20 000 PLN, ale przez rok musisz prowadzić działaność: regularnie płacić ZUS i podatki. Ma to sens już wowczas jesli tylko uda Ci sie przez ten rok, nawet z bilansem na 0, poprowadzić działaność. Za dotację kupisz sprzęt, oprogramowanie itp... to zostacie Ci nawet, jeśli zdecyddujesz się zamknąć firmę po roku.

pozdro

----------

## Poe

w życiu nie osiągnę dochodu rzędu 1500zł za takie coś... wątpie, czy sprzedam choc jedno zdjęcie w ciągu roku. to nie bedzie jakis wielki portal. wlasne portfolio z galerią + formularzem zamówieniowym. może po kilku latach udaloby się to trochę rozkręcić, zeby zaczęto kupować moje prace. 

muszę poszukać takich wzorow umów o jakis wspomniałes... moze cos ciekawego wynajdę, co by mnie usatysfakcjonowało. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## noobah

Poe, myśl pozytywnie na temat swojej działalności biznesowej.

Ja będę namawiał do otwierania działalności, bo są z tego pożytki. Ja zarabiałem w firmie na etacie 2000 netto. Przeszedłem na swoją działalność i zarabiam  2800 na rękę (i to w przypadku gdy nie ma żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, czytaj Faktur VAT), a firma w której pracuję ponosi te same koszty. Jeżeli zrobię dodatkowe koszty (np kupię sobie komputer, zrobię serwis samochodu, paliwo, itp itd - generalnie koszty które i tak i tak bym poniósł) to płacę mniej VATu i PITu i o te 22% i 19% jestem do przodu. Jeżeli dodatkowo jest to twoja pierwsza działalność, to możesz przez pierwsze 2 lata płacić mniejszy ZUS (około 300 ZPLN) później się zobaczy, albo zawiesisz działalność, albo zamkniesz firmę. Jeżeli to dofinansowanie o którym ktoś wcześniej pisał jest nadal aktualne, to tym bardziej, możesz kupić fajny sprzęt do fotografii. Warto z tego skorzystać. Założenie działalności zajmuje nie więcej niż tydzień latania po urzędach, ale jak już wszedł pakiet kluski, to podobno można to załatwić przy jednym okienku.

Jedynym kosztem który możesz w związku z tym ponieść jest prowadzenie sobie ksiąg. Kosztowałoby cię to jakieś 100 PLN miesięcznie, chyba że masz znajomego księgowego, to może taniej. Z tym że możesz to robić sam, bo to jest mały pryszczyk. Ja sobie sam prowadzę księgi, to nic strasznego, to dodać, tu odjąć, 10-go zapłacić ZUS, 15-go PIT, 20-go VAT i po strachu. Księgę przychodów i Rozchodów prowadzę w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym, trzeba to wydrukować i trzymać gdzieś na papierze razem z fakturami.

Istnieje jeden mit nt. działalności. Wszyscy mówią że trzeba płacić podatki i co oni zrobią jak nie będą mieli w danym miesiącu przychodu? Proste, jak nie masz przychodu, to nie płacisz PITu i VATu, bo niby za co??? Tylko ZUS trzeba płacić, żeby mieć ubezpieczenie. Nie wiem jak jest w przypadku studentów, czy czasem nie muszą płacić ZUSu, bo są ubezpieczeni w szkole? Musiałbyś się dowiedzieć.

Jak chcesz jeszcze coś wiedzieć to pytaj śmiało Poe, pomogę jak będę umiał.

----------

## 13Homer

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Poe, myśl pozytywnie na temat swojej działalności biznesowej.
> 
> Ja będę namawiał do otwierania działalności, bo są z tego pożytki. Ja zarabiałem w firmie na etacie 2000 netto. Przeszedłem na swoją działalność i zarabiam  2800 na rękę (i to w przypadku gdy nie ma żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, czytaj Faktur VAT), a firma w której pracuję ponosi te same koszty.

 

Mówisz o wyborze pomiędzy etap/jdg, a tutaj jest raczej wybór pomiędzy zlecenie/jdg. dg przydaje się, jeśli ma się stałe zajęcie (np. programisty), wtedy sprzedaż zdjęć może być dodatkowym dochodem rozliczanym w ramach firmy, zaś cały ciężar płacenia podatków czy ZUSu "ponosi" stała praca. Zakładanie jdg i płacenie kilkuset zł miesięcznie, żeby sprzedać rocznie kilka zdjęć to samobójstwo finansowe.

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli to dofinansowanie o którym ktoś wcześniej pisał jest nadal aktualne, to tym bardziej, możesz kupić fajny sprzęt do fotografii. Warto z tego skorzystać.

 

Musisz najpierw wykazać biznesplanem, że dany pomysł dawałby przychód pokrywający wydatki, inaczej nikt tej kasy nie da. To nie filantropi, ale biurokratyczna struktura, mają swoje procedury.

 *Quote:*   

> Założenie działalności zajmuje nie więcej niż tydzień latania po urzędach, ale jak już wszedł pakiet kluski, to podobno można to załatwić przy jednym okienku.

 

Założenie firmy to pikuś w porównaniu z jej utrzymaniem.

 *Quote:*   

> Księgę przychodów i Rozchodów prowadzę w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym, trzeba to wydrukować i trzymać gdzieś na papierze razem z fakturami.

 

A ja kupiłem za 6 zł papierową księgę, do liczenie używałem kalkulatora i nie potrzebowałem drukarki.

 *Quote:*   

> Istnieje jeden mit nt. działalności. Wszyscy mówią że trzeba płacić podatki i co oni zrobią jak nie będą mieli w danym miesiącu przychodu? Proste, jak nie masz przychodu, to nie płacisz PITu i VATu, bo niby za co???

 

Zdziwisz się pewnie, ale można płacić i podatki nie mając ani grosza przychodu. To wyjątkowa rzadkość, ale zdarza się.

 *Quote:*   

> Tylko ZUS trzeba płacić, żeby mieć ubezpieczenie.

 

Nie. ZUSu się nie płaci, żeby mieć ubezpieczenie, ale po to, żeby komornik nie przyszedł, gdyż płacenie ZUSu jest obowiązkowe dopóki prowadzi się dg.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem jak jest w przypadku studentów, czy czasem nie muszą płacić ZUSu, bo są ubezpieczeni w szkole? Musiałbyś się dowiedzieć.

 

Studenci raczej nie są zwolnieni z płacenia ZUSu, bo to obowiązek nałożony na przedsiębiorcę, a nie obowiązek posiadania ubezpieczenia przez obywatela.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Księgę przychodów i Rozchodów prowadzę w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym

 

albo Rzeczpospolita Mała Księgowość - pojawia się co jakis czas za 1-2zł  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Poe, poszukaj u siebie w okolicy jakiegoś inkubatora firm. Dostajesz tam spore wsparcie w założeniu własnej firmy (kontakt telefoniczny, sekretarkę, księgową i kilka innych) to wsparcie obejmuje dwa pierwsze lata działalności ale potem można się starać o przedłużenie  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

13Homer: Ja tylko pokazuję jedną z dróg, co zrobi Poe, to już jego sprawa, po prostu chciałbym rozwiać kilka mitów nt. dg. 

Oczywiście, że do prowadzenia ksiąg nie potrzebujesz arkusza kalkulacyjnego, ani nawet kalkulatora. Wystarczy Ci szary papier pakowy i ołówek, będzie taniej. Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi, że po mnie jeździsz, źle spałeś? Nie po to są fora dyskusyjne żeby usłyszeć od innych JEDNO zdanie, ale po to , aby usłyszeć ich WIELE. Może sam podaj Poe'mu gotowe rozwiązanie jego problem, a nie je***sz mnie za chęć pomocy.

Czy cokolwiek co napisałem było nieprawdą? Chyba nie.

----------

## 13Homer

noobah: nie jeżdżę po Tobie, przykro mi, że tak to odebrałeś. Starałem się z kolei korygować Twój punkt widzenia dotyczący dg - przedstawiłeś, jak to wygląda z Twojej strony (np. "Tylko ZUS trzeba płacić, żeby mieć ubezpieczenie."), i bardzo dobrze, ale chyba nie chodzi Ci o to, żeby mieć WIELE zdań, ale tylko JEDNO dotyczące każdego rodzaju zatrudnienia? Ja też prowadziłem dg i z mojego punktu widzenia wyglądało to trochę inaczej (oczywiście mogłem coś źle zrozumieć z Twojej wypowiedzi). Rozpoczęcie dg to jak wstąpienie do jaskinii z lwami, ważna jest tutaj bardzo dobra znajomość prawa podatkowego, bo kary idące w tysiące złotych płaci się nawet za spóźnienie ze złożeniem jakiegoś papierka (oni mają swoje procedury i nie da się "to pan doniesie", bo inaczej kontroler będzie miał kłopoty, że to zbagatelizował). Podchodzenie do tego na zasadzie "fajna rzecz, mniej sie płaci podatków i więcej zostaje na rękę" (a tak to wygladało z Twojego opisu) może drogo kosztować.

Też uważam, że jdg to bardzo dobra forma rozliczeń z fiskusem (bo do tego się to sprowadza). Ale są też inne formy, np. karta podatkowa (a może już tego nie ma? zdaje się, że słyszałem coś o likwidacji tej formy opodatkowania), gdzie płaci się zryczałtowany podatek (3% czy jakoś tak) zależny od dochodów (nie ma kosztów ich uzyskania).

----------

## Poe

jdg = jawna działalnosc gospodarcza?

----------

## 13Homer

Jednoosobowa.

----------

## noobah

Spoko. Trochę się poczułem zaatakowany przez Ciebie, a chciałem tylko pokazać jedną z możliwości, IMO fajną, chociaż może niekoniecznie w tym przypadku.

----------

## bartmarian

Poe, jak dla mnie za dg przemawia fakt, że mozesz robic "co chcesz", oprocz sprzedazy zdjec,

sprzedac strone www, skonfigurowac komus gentoo-server do f-my a potem sie nim opiekowac,

naprawic komputer itd itd rzeczywiscie zus to ciezka pigulka, ale tak juz jest na ksiazce przychodow/rozchodow,

byc moze warto rozejzec sie za jakas firma, ktorej poprowadzisz obsluge IT i to w zasadzie

zalatwilo by sprawe  :Wink:  spisz wtedy, ile chcesz   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

wbrew wszelkim pozorom nie nadawałbym się do obsługi IT. za mała wiedza. zwłaszcza jezeli chodzi o serwery i ogolnie zarządzanie sieciami, choc zawsze mi sie do marzylo. 

no ale to jest jakis work around.... skoro robie zdjęcia IMHOnawet niezłe, to chciałbym na tym jakos skorzystac... a jak to jest np na deviantarcie? przeciez tam tez moge sprzedawac zdjęcia i nie jako prawa autorskie a po prostu jako kopie.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> wbrew wszelkim pozorom nie nadawałbym się do obsługi IT. za mała wiedza. zwłaszcza jezeli chodzi o serwery i ogolnie zarządzanie sieciami, choc zawsze mi sie do marzylo

 

sie nie zgodze sie, malej firmie, na kilka komputerow nie potrzeba guru za 300zł/h, dhcp ustawisz, nat tez,

czasem apache, czasem postfix, niekiedy firebird'a i to wiekszosci wystarczy, windows umiesz zainstalowac

i drukarke + platnik'a, w 90% przypadkow u mnie, na tym sie IT konczy   :Laughing:  a reszta ? cuz... google i dziala.

Konczac, zycze wiecej wiary w swoje mozliwosci   :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tyle ze, sprzedając prawa autorskie mogę sprzedać je tylko raz danej osobie, która będzie mogla tymże zdjęciem dowolnie dysponować, czyż nie?

 

To nie do końca tak. Prawo twórcy jest niezbywalne. Dajesz możliwość wykorzystywania. Nie może taka osoba wpisać się jako twórca, bo to podlega ochronie prawnej. To tak jak ze sprzedażą obrazu i grafiki. Zainteresuj się prawem autorskim.http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prawo_autorskie#Ochrona_autorskich_praw_osobistych. To takie popularne opracowanie, na dole masz link do ustawy.

----------

